# July 28 race at medora ave raceway in Portage In



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Date change please disregard previous post.Doors open at 11 am racin at noon.Fat tire tjets,skinny tire tjets,hot rods and Iroc time permitting.We will run the A & B main format in fat and skinny if enough racers show.$7 for pizza wings and racin.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Going to try and make it. 

Slow Ed


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

*7.28 Race*

I'm going to try and come...
Doug


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Should be OK


----------



## Dan Rothwell (May 27, 2013)

Ron (Big Foot Bodies) & 00 Danger will attend.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Make sure you bring slippers.Got the wife new carpet and anyone I see with shoes on her new carpet will be asked to leave,no questions asked!


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Doug and Ed

Car pool? I have nothing going on that day and would like to attend. Got the message about footwear!

Steve


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

Wont be able to make it,Ill be on one of those things called vacation,For those of us that dont work this is what you recieve when you have a job.
I sure hope you understand and wont have a hissy fit. lol.:tongue:.

Have fun and catch you next time
swet71:thumbsup:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I always think of a race date as a mini-vacation......but that still means I have a job. LOL


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

honda27 said:


> i have a few words for u all bite me


For Shame,,, For Shame ........... pig


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

swet71 said:


> Wont be able to make it,Ill be on one of those things called vacation,For those of us that dont work this is what you recieve when you have a job.
> I sure hope you understand and wont have a hissy fit. lol.:tongue:.
> 
> Have fun and catch you next time
> swet71:thumbsup:


I understand and won't be mad but I am sure someone will complain:freak:


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

honda27 said:


> i have a few words for u all bite me


Fighting again?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Gerome said:


> Fighting again?


One common denominator:freak:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I will be there unless, I get heat stroke this week. I Have another race in morocco saturday and I believe this heat stays with us thru Saturday night. Race ya guys soon!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

honda27 said:


> i have a few words for u all bite me


That's only two words.....:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ski23 said:


> I will be there unless, I get heat stroke this week. I Have another race in morocco saturday and I believe this beat stays with us thru Saturday night. Race ya guys soon!


The heat will stay with us too!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

ski23 said:


> I will be there unless, I get heat stroke this week. I Have another race in morocco saturday and I believe this beat stays with us thru Saturday night. Race ya guys soon!


Beat? I think it's already getting to you, Mike. We're just trying to survive it at work, too. Let's race!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

swet71 said:


> Wont be able to make it,Ill be on one of those things called vacation,For those of us that dont work this is what you recieve when you have a job.
> I sure hope you understand and wont have a hissy fit. lol.:tongue:.
> 
> Have fun and catch you next time
> swet71:thumbsup:


Sounds like Der-Rell took this message personally again, lol. I miss racing, but some things I dont. Not sure if i can make it, but have fun guys, Ahhhh Bon Jour:dude:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

blah blah :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

A little cranky, are we?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

no idea if im going or not.


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I have to check with my wife to make sure she doesn't have other plans for the 28th, otherwise I will be there.


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Just got back from Nevada yesterday on one of them V A C A T I O N S.The family and I had a great time.


----------

